# Solved: Adobe Reader 8 failed to load it's core DLL ERROR



## compnovice (Sep 10, 2003)

Friends,

I got this error message when trying to open a PDF.

"*Acrobat failed to load it's core DLL*" error.

I have looked on thier website, but I could not find help there.

Any ideas ?


----------



## compnovice (Sep 10, 2003)

Friends,

I solved this my self by doing a little more research on Adobe's forums.

Link : http://www.adobeforums.com/cgi-bin/webx/.ee6b2f2/

It turns out it was a conflict with CA antivirus and Adobe. It matters what order they are installed .
To fix I unistalled CA anti-virus> rebooted> Uninstalled Adobe Reader>downloaded Reader 8.0>installed Reader.

Now _no more _error messages. 
Plus my system seems a little_ *faster*_.

I am considering NOT installing CA Anti-virus back on my system.
Maybe I'll try AVG Free Anti-virus for a while.


----------



## AlexManSAT (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi there I have tried to solve the problem by unisatlling and resintalling an it sitill 
any help you can provide me will be apreciated


----------

